# Quick help - foundation



## Willa (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello ladies and gent.

I need your help on something quick

Tomorrow I'll participate to my first photoshoot
It's actually an event where amateurs reunite (photographers, models, stylists, muas...) so there is no pressure really. But from what I've heard, I'll probably be the only MUA there. 

The fact is : I'm taking a makeup class on weekends (as I stated before), so I have a good traincase, but my foundations range is limited to pale skin. My darkest foundation is #140 from MUFE HD. 

I'm not very rich right now, and I need to get maybe 2 or 3 other bottles tonight and my budget is very limited, so I was thinking about Revlon Colorstay foundation.

Is it good?

Can you recommend me something else?
Not much more than 15-20$ a bottle...

Thank you


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Revlon Colorstay is your best bet right now. Personally I haven't used it, but I am running low on my sff and I am broke right now so I plan on picking one up today..lol. I was looking at the website and they have a wide range of colors. I've read a lot of good reviews on this foundation, I think it's the best drugstore foundation to go for.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am (I repeat, I am) a makeup newbie so take my advice with a HUGE grain of salt.  

The Covergirl Queen Collection has a fairly large array of foundation colors for darker skintones.  I've never personally used it, but many of my friends SWEAR by it.  And it has a rate of 4.6 out of 5 on MakeupAlley.  It cost like $5-7.


----------



## Willa (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow...
Thanks for the advice girls

I bought 2 bottles of Maybeline's Mineral Power Healthy Perfection Liquid Foundation. It worked great, I used it on 2 persons, a man and a woman.

I'll def. look at Cover Girl's Queen foundation

They didnt have a great range of colors at the store, I went at my parent's place and at the same time went at the drugstore there. The clientele there is mostly caucasian, so they only carry lighter shades


----------

